# Heresy Online’s Warhammer Fantasy Army Painting Tournament



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Heresy Online’s Warhammer Fantasy Army Painting Tournament*​
Our Warhammer Fantasy Army Painting Tournament is an event where participants and spectators can all get involved in the growth and completion of many Warhammer armies at once! And when all the hubbub dies down and the armies are arranged on the battle field, tourney-style, the crowd of spectators will show their favor by voting on the best army, our Tourney Champion!.

This event will begin on *March 1st*, and will last until *January 1st* of 2009. On that date, Heresy Online will announce our *2008 Tourney Champion* from the entrants who have completed a *1500pt or larger* force during the event. This Champion will be awarded a custom signature banner displaying their heraldry of choice and their title as our Tourney Champion!

The goal of the tourney is to help motivate the entrants so that by the first of the New Year, all entrants are the proud owners of fully painted armies. This will be achieved by following the guidelines listed below.


Present 250pts of your army, completely painted and based, each month. 
Present work-in-progress shots of your monthly entry for feedback and worship.
Present your comments on others’ work so that we may all improve and continue.
That’s it!

As you may have noticed, if we begin in March and end 10 months later, that leaves us with a possible 2500pts of models finished by the end of the tourney! Is this likely for all members? Nope! Life happens and reality is a female dog in heat. The goal, as mentioned, is 250pts, but if only 150pts are averaged per month, then the army will meet the 1500pt requirement to stand in review for selection of Tourney Champion! If a month needs to be skipped, that is quite all right. As an entrant, just be sure to try and catch up if you are behind. As a spectator, be encouraging yet considerate. Like I mentioned, life happens. 

*Ladies and Gentlemen, may I present to you your champions!*

*Baron Maxtan the Gent* – High Elves 
*Boss Rusty the Red Hook* – Orcs & Goblins
*Count Callum the Callous* – Tzeentch Chaos
*Count Correlohn the Creep* – Lizardmen 
*Fickle Frost the Reaver* – Orcs & Goblins
*Heretical Hespithe the Horrid* – Tomb Kings
*High Commander SwnTzu the Sweet* – High Elves
*Lord Malikant the Shrubber* – Wood Elves
*Lord Tiberius the Pale *– Vampire Counts
*Lord Wraith the Wicked * – Tomb Kings
*Primpy Panda the Pouty* – Ogre Kingdoms (Can't wait to see Black and White Panda Ogres)
*Prophet Neh'il the Batty* – Chaos Dwarfs
*Tinkerbell the Terrible Tyrant* - High Elves

Other Champions interested in participating in Heresy Online’s Warhammer Army Painting Tournament need only PM  Tinkerbell  for info on how to enter this illustrious event!


----------

